# my boat monday early



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone wanna fish with me tomorrow on my boat? West gaveston or chocolate bay area looking for trout and flounder. PM me asap looking for some with their own gear and I can wade or dift either one. Cost is nothing unless you wanna donate cash. Or buy your own bait I fish plastics mostly


----------

